# DRI with a BBB rating of F



## lv_maui (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, this Better Business Bureau rating looks bad on your record.

http://www.vegasbbb.org/bbb_rated_acc_rpt.asp?bbbid=62328&tr=rated&lg=F&ex=14,18#cch


----------



## barndweller (Feb 15, 2010)

It's too bad the BBB has linked Sunterra to Diamond. Mr. Cloobeck needs to pursue this misrepresantation to divorce his company from complaints filed against Sunterra.

We attended an "owner update" a couple of weeks ago and found the sales pressure mild. Our gift was given with a smile after only 90 minutes. We are very happy with the improvements in our membership since Diamond bought  Sunterra. This F rating is bogus as far as Diamond is concerned.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 15, 2010)

Are there any other timeshare companies that you've looked up or just DRI?


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 15, 2010)

*There's a Couple of Reasons Why*

I have looked at various forums such as this and there are some consistent items that make DRI owners unhappy. 

First, maintenance fees keep spiraling out of the stratosphere. That's the one that I am not pleased about. With the economy tanking and people's incomes shrinking, DRI has been hitting people harder with fee increases. 

Secondly, the issue of availability during prime time in prime resort locations. People are stating they cannot make reservations even when they are making them well in advance. I have never had that as a problem, as I make my reservations about a year in advance, but I read this frequently.

Thirdly, people don't like the heavy sales piece to timesharing. It is a problem with almost of timeshare sales, but some DRI salesmen are unscrupulous and will tell you anything to make the sale. If you are not informed you will make a grave mistake if you don't get what you thought you bought. 

I am very happy with DRI. I have liked the improvements in the resorts, the reservation system and the website. I like the additional resorts and look forward to continuing my traveling.


----------



## lv_maui (Feb 15, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> Are there any other timeshare companies that you've looked up or just DRI?



I looked up DRI after reading this website:
http://www.poipuowners.org/News.html

I was very surprised at this rating.  Hilton Grand VAcations Club had an A.


----------



## lv_maui (Feb 15, 2010)

barndweller said:


> It's too bad the BBB has linked Sunterra to Diamond. Mr. Cloobeck needs to pursue this misrepresantation to divorce his company from complaints filed against Sunterra.
> 
> We attended an "owner update" a couple of weeks ago and found the sales pressure mild. Our gift was given with a smile after only 90 minutes. We are very happy with the improvements in our membership since Diamond bought  Sunterra. This F rating is bogus as far as Diamond is concerned.



I am not so sure that this rating is the legacy of Sunterra.  There have been many complaints about DRI since they have taken over.  But I really do not know, but when DRI bought Sunterra, they assumed all of the liabilities that went with it whether fair or no.  This was part of the stock purchase


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 15, 2010)

lv_maui said:


> I looked up DRI after reading this website:
> http://www.poipuowners.org/News.html
> 
> I was very surprised at this rating.  Hilton Grand VAcations Club had an A.



It doesn't surprise me that HGVC has an A. It wouldn't surprise me if Marriott, DVC and Starwood had good ratings as well. 

The site you quote is a site dedicated to disgruntled owners looking to bounce DRI as their management company. Sunterra had a nasty habit of keeping MF's to low. DRI has this thing about wanting their resorts to be top quality resorts and collecting MF's as if they are top quality resorts. 

Just like a fire won't put out heat without wood, a management company can't make improvements without money. DRI wants improvements, improvements take money and MF's go up. I believe I even predicted this a couple of years ago when DRI bought Sunterra out of bankruptcy. 

Sunterra sold ownerships in the form of a trust. IMHO, Sunterra did that as a way for them to keep control. Now DRI manages the trusts and has control. So, in a way, former Sunterra owners who are not happy now (remember Sunterra went belly up trying to be a low cost management company) can thank Sunterra for not being financially responsible enough to keep their own company.


----------



## tidefan (Feb 16, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> It doesn't surprise me that HGVC has an A. It wouldn't surprise me if Marriott, DVC and Starwood had good ratings as well.
> 
> The site you quote is a site dedicated to disgruntled owners looking to bounce DRI as their management company. Sunterra had a nasty habit of keeping MF's to low. DRI has this thing about wanting their resorts to be top quality resorts and collecting MF's as if they are top quality resorts.
> 
> ...



Well, when my Royal Palm MF's are more than my DVC MF's (I have more than enough points in DVC for a 2-bdrm in most seasons), then there is a problem.  We went from $800 in MF to $1380 in MF in 2 years.  Needless to say, quite a shock to the system.  Also, we don't appreciate the hard sell to The Club.  There has been an issue at RP as most owners that came in were there even prior to Sunterra and own deeded weeks, some owning even quarter or whole shares.  The upshot of that is that because so much of the resort is deeded weeks not in the Club, the Club doesn't have near the availability that they (DRI) want to have there (i.e., a number of Club people have had difficulty getting in).  A number of RP owners that have joined the Club (for upwards of $3000, no less) have been very upset in that they haven't been able to get their former reservations.  They also were none to happy about the amount of points in the system that they were given.  Apparently, RP is not worth a whole lot of points in the DRI system, so owners that switched found out that they didn't have much trading ability, even within DRI's system.

The upside, from what we have heard from other owners there, is that DRI is trying to price all of the weeks owners out so that they can free up some inventory for The Club.  There has been legal action initiated on St Maarten against DRI by a number of owners per the MF increase, but I don't know where that is going.


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 16, 2010)

tidefan said:


> Well, when my Royal Palm MF's are more than my DVC MF's (I have more than enough points in DVC for a 2-bdrm in most seasons), then there is a problem.  We went from $800 in MF to $1380 in MF in 2 years.  Needless to say, quite a shock to the system.  Also, we don't appreciate the hard sell to The Club.  There has been an issue at RP as most owners that came in were there even prior to Sunterra and own deeded weeks, some owning even quarter or whole shares.  The upshot of that is that because so much of the resort is deeded weeks not in the Club, the Club doesn't have near the availability that they (DRI) want to have there (i.e., a number of Club people have had difficulty getting in).  A number of RP owners that have joined the Club (for upwards of $3000, no less) have been very upset in that they haven't been able to get their former reservations.  They also were none to happy about the amount of points in the system that they were given.  Apparently, RP is not worth a whole lot of points in the DRI system, so owners that switched found out that they didn't have much trading ability, even within DRI's system.
> 
> The upside, from what we have heard from other owners there, is that DRI is trying to price all of the weeks owners out so that they can free up some inventory for The Club.  There has been legal action initiated on St Maarten against DRI by a number of owners per the MF increase, but I don't know where that is going.



You are confirming what I stated in my above post which is that maintenance fees increases are at the core of owners' anger and disappointment with DRI. You also mention availability of resorts. 

I have never stayed at a DVC resort but I have heard nothing but great things about them. If you compare maintenance fees between DVC and DRI understand that there are differences in the resorts' quality. DVC is obviously overall superior in their quality. However, they don't have half as many resorts as DRI does. I like staying in DRI resorts because some are like apartment buildings and I can stay there long term and feel like it's my apartment fully equipped with everything I need. DVC does not have anywhere the number of resorts that DRI has neither does Marriott. This makes it hard to compare values. I guess the question becomes what are you looking for in your timeshare. My wife loves our Ko Olina property with Marriott. I like that property too, but I am fine with Coronado Beach Resort or the Grand Beach too. They are not as luxurious but have all the necesssities and are located in great spots. DRI's Marquis Villas are located in a prime location in Palm Springs, CA that can't be beat. No, it's not luxurious but it is like an apartment and has been given a facelift that I can now live with when before I couldn't. The two bedrooms are now like townhouses with the two bedrooms upstairs and the living room and kitchen downstairs. DRI has been really improving the resorts. I can stay at the Marquis Villas now for a month or so in winter because I believe it's nice. My wife prefers Marriott's Shadow Ridge or Marriott's Desert Springs Villas. 

My point is that maintenace fees are high everywhere and it depends on what you are getting for them. With DRI you are now getting a little higher quality and more resort choices. With DVC and Marriott you are getting less choices but high quality resorts.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 16, 2010)

A lot of the problem, at least as I see it, is that DRI wanted to upgrade the quality of Sunterra resorts. Doing this has had a drastic effect on MF's. I don't believe most former Sunterra owners ever anticipated this sort of thing happening. My opinion was that Sunterra provided an economical middle of the road affordable vacation experience. DVC, Marriott, HGVC or Starwood quality and expenses aren't for everyone. Changing from Sunterra's economical resort system to something higher quality without owner approval has certainly caused some friction along the way.

On the other hand, owners like myself who have been with DRI for many years have a different view. Polo Towers fee's were higher to begin with and, now having a large selection of resorts for internal exchanges and, having DRI bring the quality of those resorts to a higher level is a plus. 

I'm pretty sure I stated in the begining when DRI bought Sunterra out of bankruptcy that Sunterra owners were going to be in for a culture shock. DRI's idea of what a resort should be and Sunterra's were different and I was pretty sure DRI would want to improve quality at the resorts. That takes money. DRI also had higher management fee's than Sunterra and that was going got hit pocket books as well. 

There have been improvements that I've seen along the way. The online system is much more user friendly than when we started. DRI has added benefits for Elite members. The call center was moved from India back to the United states and now I can understand who I'm speaking with on the phone. I've seen improvements at the one resort I visit every year (Suite's at Fall Creek) as well. I suspect there will be more improvements as time goes on. 

The problem is owners weren't asked if they wanted better quality at higher fee's. It just happened. I can see that causing a lot of grief amongst former Sunterra owners.


----------



## lv_maui (Feb 17, 2010)

*Now, DRI has an A rating*

I am not sure how the BBB works, but if you look today, they have an A Rating.

http://www.vegasbbb.org/bbb_rated_acc_rpt.asp?bbbid=62328&tr=rated&lg=A&ex=

quite confusing how this works??


----------



## drivable (Feb 17, 2010)

Seems to me that they noticed your post and greased someone's palms.  It is Vegas you know, so keep an eye on the obituaries.
__________________
Whatever I post should be considered my personal opinion and/or experience and is in no way an indictment of any company or individual.


----------



## lv_maui (Feb 17, 2010)

drivable said:


> Seems to me that they noticed your post and greased someone's palms.  It is Vegas you know, so keep an eye on the obituaries.



It is possible.  I know that Mr. Cloobeck has some power with politicians.


----------



## drivable (Feb 17, 2010)

lv_maui said:


> It is possible.  I know that Mr. Cloobeck has some power with politicians.


like I said...
__________________
Whatever I post should be considered my personal opinion and/or experience and is in no way an indictment of any company or individual.


----------



## tidefan (Feb 17, 2010)

csalter2 said:


> My point is that maintenace fees are high everywhere and it depends on what you are getting for them. With DRI you are now getting a little higher quality and more resort choices. With DVC and Marriott you are getting less choices but high quality resorts.





dougp26364 said:


> A lot of the problem, at least as I see it, is that DRI wanted to upgrade the quality of Sunterra resorts. Doing this has had a drastic effect on MF's. I don't believe most former Sunterra owners ever anticipated this sort of thing happening. My opinion was that Sunterra provided an economical middle of the road affordable vacation experience. DVC, Marriott, HGVC or Starwood quality and expenses aren't for everyone. Changing from Sunterra's economical resort system to something higher quality without owner approval has certainly caused some friction along the way.
> 
> On the other hand, owners like myself who have been with DRI for many years have a different view. Polo Towers fee's were higher to begin with and, now having a large selection of resorts for internal exchanges and, having DRI bring the quality of those resorts to a higher level is a plus.
> 
> ...



Well this is in effect the problem that they are having at Royal Palm.  Most owners (well, at least most that I've talked to as well as those that seem to be on some of the owners' websites) there have not joined The Club, nor do they have an interest to.  Most just want to use their week at RP, or, if they do go outside, they exchange via RCI.  Most were pleased with the unit upgrades that Sunterra did prior to the exchange.  So that's the crux of it.  Many of the owners could care less what is happening at other DRI resorts and don't really plan to use their system.  When we were down there last year, a number of the owners mentioned even trying to vote out DRI as the managing company of the resort (I have no idea how they would do that, but that is what they were floating).


----------



## barry4158 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Diamond Resorts*

Let me assure you that Diamond Resorts is more than deserving of its "F" BBB rating. I am an owner at the Ridge at Sedona Golf Resort. It has been over five years now since the last property has been offered for sale, and according to Arizona Law, Title 33, DRI should no longer be in control of our homeowner's Board of Directors (here is the link to the law: http://www.azleg.state.az.us/FormatDocument.asp?inDoc=/ars/33/02204.htm&Title=33&DocType=ARS). Note section C 2. However, DRI has unethically, and probably illegally, maintained control of our board by installing a system of rigged elections for Directors on the Board. For example, when they took over about two years ago from Sunterra, they installed a system whereby if an owner did not vote (only about 8% of all owners vote, unfortunately), the board may assign their vote to the candidate of their choice. Guess who they choose, every year? DRI employees. Talk about conflict of interest! Then the Board is able to raise fees every year to maximize their profit to the detriment of the people who hired them in the first place!
If anyone has any suggestions about how DRI can be booted out of control of our HOA Board of Directors please let me know.


----------



## butterhead (Feb 18, 2010)

*DRI Disatisfaction*

I am fairly new to timeshares and had acquired points in a Sunterra Resort right at the time of transition to DRI.  I had inherited another timeshare which we usually combine via DRI's Club Select Exchange program to add to my consumable points.  This was a key selling feature when we bought into Sunterra.

My complaint is with their member services and ability to support newer owners.  They do not do this well.  This was one of the reasons that I sought out support from TUG.  The DRI customer service people have the tools to take the calls and read their scripts but it always takes mutliple calls and endless numbers of days to resolve issues such as crediting exchanges, etc.  The resorts that we ultimately have used seem fine but they do not help with the whole Timeshare user experience.  

I was so disppointed in a call this week that I asked to speak to a supervisor only to be advised that they would not take the call since the information I was provided by the first agent was the best they could offer.  So much for customer services.  I suggested I would write to someone more senior and cc: the BBB.  They seem unfazed.  I guess if the rating can go from an F to an A in days I wouldn't be worried either.


----------



## barry4158 (Feb 18, 2010)

butterhead said:


> I am fairly new to timeshares and had acquired points in a Sunterra Resort right at the time of transition to DRI.  I had inherited another timeshare which we usually combine via DRI's Club Select Exchange program to add to my consumable points.  This was a key selling feature when we bought into Sunterra.
> 
> My complaint is with their member services and ability to support newer owners.  They do not do this well.  This was one of the reasons that I sought out support from TUG.  The DRI customer service people have the tools to take the calls and read their scripts but it always takes mutliple calls and endless numbers of days to resolve issues such as crediting exchanges, etc.  The resorts that we ultimately have used seem fine but they do not help with the whole Timeshare user experience.
> 
> I was so disppointed in a call this week that I asked to speak to a supervisor only to be advised that they would not take the call since the information I was provided by the first agent was the best they could offer.  So much for customer services.  I suggested I would write to someone more senior and cc: the BBB.  They seem unfazed.  I guess if the rating can go from an F to an A in days I wouldn't be worried either.



Butterhead, I have been butting heads (pun intended) with DRI for a year and a half now. If you are having problems with DRI I would suggest emailing Jason.Toste@DiamondResort.com and letting him know. He is in charge of inventory for the group.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 20, 2010)

lv_maui said:


> It is possible.  I know that Mr. Cloobeck has some power with politicians.



I think a more likely story is that the BBB had the old Sunterra rating and had left that rating there after the transition rather than updating to the rating DRI carried prior to the buy out.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 20, 2010)

butterhead said:


> I am fairly new to timeshares and had acquired points in a Sunterra Resort right at the time of transition to DRI.  I had inherited another timeshare which we usually combine via DRI's Club Select Exchange program to add to my consumable points.  This was a key selling feature when we bought into Sunterra.
> 
> My complaint is with their member services and ability to support newer owners.  They do not do this well.  This was one of the reasons that I sought out support from TUG.  The DRI customer service people have the tools to take the calls and read their scripts but it always takes mutliple calls and endless numbers of days to resolve issues such as crediting exchanges, etc.  The resorts that we ultimately have used seem fine but they do not help with the whole Timeshare user experience.
> 
> I was so disppointed in a call this week that I asked to speak to a supervisor only to be advised that they would not take the call since the information I was provided by the first agent was the best they could offer.  So much for customer services.  I suggested I would write to someone more senior and cc: the BBB.  They seem unfazed.  I guess if the rating can go from an F to an A in days I wouldn't be worried either.



I've had great luck at their website http://www.diamondresorts.com in making reservations, saving points, converting points to MF's and making periodic payments on my MF accounts so that it's not one big bill at the end of the year. I find it more convenient that making phone calls because it's always open and, I keep rather odd hours.  

There are also many links to guides on how to use THE Club as well as resort descriptions. It's a great resource and works very well. For me it's the only way to go.


----------



## drivable (Feb 20, 2010)

lv_maui said:


> It is possible.  I know that Mr. Cloobeck has some power with politicians.


Hey, did you see him in the pictures yesterday with Obama and Reid?


----------



## tidefan (Feb 20, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> I've had great luck at their website http://www.diamondresorts.com in making reservations, saving points, converting points to MF's and making periodic payments on my MF accounts so that it's not one big bill at the end of the year. I find it more convenient that making phone calls because it's always open and, I keep rather odd hours.
> 
> There are also many links to guides on how to use THE Club as well as resort descriptions. It's a great resource and works very well. For me it's the only way to go.



Heck, I just logged in on the website and I couldn't even find the point charts...

I wonder why, if they are trying to sell these things, they don't put that information on the general website.


----------



## lv_maui (Feb 20, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> I think a more likely story is that the BBB had the old Sunterra rating and had left that rating there after the transition rather than updating to the rating DRI carried prior to the buy out.



I don't agree.  Sunterra had an A rating when I looked several years ago.  I think that it might be just a mistake as when you look today in a new search, it is an A.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 20, 2010)

tidefan said:


> Heck, I just logged in on the website and I couldn't even find the point charts...
> 
> I wonder why, if they are trying to sell these things, they don't put that information on the general website.



Try this link. https://www.diamondresorts.com/pdf/ReservationsDirectory.pdf


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 20, 2010)

lv_maui said:


> I don't agree.  Sunterra had an A rating when I looked several years ago.  I think that it might be just a mistake as when you look today in a new search, it is an A.



You could be right. I have no idea what Sunterra's rating was right before they went bankrupt. Perhaps the fact they did go bankrupt affected their rating and it carried over. 

To be honest, I never look at the BBB ratings anyway. Because of the way timeshare is generally sold and because there seems to be a good number of people who buy a timeshare, then never learn how to use it, I've always just assumed that the ratings wouldn't be that great. I also assume that they typical used car lot won't have a great BBB rating either.


----------



## tidefan (Feb 20, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> Try this link. https://www.diamondresorts.com/pdf/ReservationsDirectory.pdf



Thanks Doug!  I think that it is probably not in my member area since I am not a member of The Club.  Looking at the charts, I can see where an owner in Vegas, Arizona, or Hawaii would like the system as those units are valued more than others.  We have a shoulder season week in St Maarten (Week 45) so even if we joined (for $3000, no less), we'd only get 7,000 points and that wouldn't go very far as to getting a 2-bdrm somewhere else...

One thing that does puzzle me is that they made the Flamingo more points for a 2-Bdrm than the Royal Palm, when, IMHO, the Royal Palm is the nicer property.  This could be because 90% of the RP units are 2-Bdrm whereas I would imagine that the Flamingo is much less so (maybe 20%)...


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 21, 2010)

tidefan said:


> Thanks Doug!  I think that it is probably not in my member area since I am not a member of The Club.  Looking at the charts, I can see where an owner in Vegas, Arizona, or Hawaii would like the system as those units are valued more than others.  We have a shoulder season week in St Maarten (Week 45) so even if we joined (for $3000, no less), we'd only get 7,000 points and that wouldn't go very far as to getting a 2-bdrm somewhere else...
> 
> One thing that does puzzle me is that they made the Flamingo more points for a 2-Bdrm than the Royal Palm, when, IMHO, the Royal Palm is the nicer property.  This could be because 90% of the RP units are 2-Bdrm whereas I would imagine that the Flamingo is much less so (maybe 20%)...



I'm not sure it's in the member area either. Somewhere down the road someone posted that link and I copied it for future reference.


----------



## Patrick Duffy (Feb 22, 2010)

*DRI & BBB Rating*

Hi folks....

Yes, our rating with BBB is an "A". It has been that since I've worked here.
We work to resolve and assist any owner/member situation very quickly.

To: "Butterhead"...Please drop me an email to assist in your call center frustration.

Thank you,
Patrick Duffy

patrick.duffy@diamondresorts.com


----------



## lv_maui (Feb 22, 2010)

Patrick Duffy said:


> Hi folks....
> 
> Yes, our rating with BBB is an "A". It has been that since I've worked here.
> We work to resolve and assist any owner/member situation very quickly.
> ...



Wow, a DRI rep on the board.  Thank you.  Do you have any idea of how it gave a different rating that you can actually still access today??


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 23, 2010)

*I've Told You the DRI is Not Bad*



lv_maui said:


> Wow, a DRI rep on the board.  Thank you.  Do you have any idea of how it gave a different rating that you can actually still access today??



Now I hope many of you understand why I like DRI. I have found them to be responsive to owners when they are aware of issues. I have had a couple of problems resolved by Mr. Duffy and Mr. Shelton with DRI. Each was handled in a timely way and to my satisfaction. 

Like you have read from me time and time again on this forum. Take away the high maintenance fees and DRI is heading in the right direction with the increase in new resorts and the improvements in the old resorts. Plus free newspapers and wi fi like I have at my Marriott property and we're in business.


----------



## lv_maui (Feb 23, 2010)

csalter2 said:


> Now I hope many of you understand why I like DRI. I have found them to be responsive to owners when they are aware of issues. I have had a couple of problems resolved by Mr. Duffy and Mr. Shelton with DRI. Each was handled in a timely way and to my satisfaction.
> 
> Like you have read from me time and time again on this forum. Take away the high maintenance fees and DRI is heading in the right direction with the increase in new resorts and the improvements in the old resorts. Plus free newspapers and wi fi like I have at my Marriott property and we're in business.



Only time will tell.  I too have seen Mr. Duffy on other Boards that have solved some problems.  I look forward to what he can share on the BBB rating that was very negative at one point evidenced by the link.


----------



## tidefan (Feb 23, 2010)

csalter2 said:


> Like you have read from me time and time again on this forum. Take away the high maintenance fees and DRI is heading in the right direction with the increase in new resorts and the improvements in the old resorts. Plus free newspapers and wi fi like I have at my Marriott property and we're in business.



I hate to take a differing opinion, but that's what these forums are for, right?  I own at a resort with an overwhelming percentage of deeded fixed week owners, most of whom had their weeks prior to even Sunterra taking over management of the resort.  Personally, I think that DRI has turned off so many fixed week owners with the MF increases with little to no benefit to show, that I wouldn't be surprised if a number of owners just walk away.  

We fixed week owners got no say in who came in and bought out our resort.  To many of us, it seems like DRI just came in to use the existing owners as their own ATM machine.  We are at close to a 60% increase in fees over what we paid just two years ago.  This, as one may expect, has gone over like a lead balloon.  Then, DRI comes in with the sales pitch of hey, pay us another $3,000 and you can use our great internal exchange system (but we will just gloss over the fact that the amount of points your resort is assigned is not enough to get you any comparable weeks anywhere else).

We are getting at the point that you can effectively rent a week for the same amount or less than what is being charged per week in Maintenance Fees.  I don't consider that a good situation...

Don't get me wrong, we love our resort, and absolutely love going there, but we do feel that the MF increases have been excessive to the point where one wonders if we are being taken advantage of...


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 24, 2010)

tidefan said:


> I hate to take a differing opinion, but that's what these forums are for, right?  I own at a resort with an overwhelming percentage of deeded fixed week owners, most of whom had their weeks prior to even Sunterra taking over management of the resort.  Personally, I think that DRI has turned off so many fixed week owners with the MF increases with little to no benefit to show, that I wouldn't be surprised if a number of owners just walk away.
> 
> We fixed week owners got no say in who came in and bought out our resort.  To many of us, it seems like DRI just came in to use the existing owners as their own ATM machine.  We are at close to a 60% increase in fees over what we paid just two years ago.  This, as one may expect, has gone over like a lead balloon.  Then, DRI comes in with the sales pitch of hey, pay us another $3,000 and you can use our great internal exchange system (but we will just gloss over the fact that the amount of points your resort is assigned is not enough to get you any comparable weeks anywhere else).
> 
> ...



Make no mistake about this... I do not like those increases in maintenance fees. I have written that several times on this forum. That does not mean I can't enjoy the system that DRI has. I will say though that I can get more with my point system with DRI than my Marriott week if I were to look at it in an apples to apples sort of way. I own at Ko Olina and the maintenance fees there are not cheap, and I know others who pay a pretty penny with Marriott in their MF. There is not the flexibility and you cannot get the number of weeks that you can get with DRI's points for a similar price.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 24, 2010)

So long as increases in fee's include increases in quality, I'm all right with it. My biggest concern, and I bring this up every year with my HOA, is I want more money in the cash reserve funding. I want enough money in there to pay for unit refurbishments every 10 to 15 years. I never want to see a special assessment for refurbishments because they failed to plan for that need. To me a special assessment is an indicator of poor planning on the part of the resorts HOA and management company working to determine future needs and costs to maintain that highest standards for the resort.


----------



## tidefan (Feb 24, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> So long as increases in fee's include increases in quality, I'm all right with it. My biggest concern, and I bring this up every year with my HOA, is I want more money in the cash reserve funding. I want enough money in there to pay for unit refurbishments every 10 to 15 years. I never want to see a special assessment for refurbishments because they failed to plan for that need. To me a special assessment is an indicator of poor planning on the part of the resorts HOA and management company working to determine future needs and costs to maintain that highest standards for the resort.



Doug, Royal Palm's upgrades were done when Sunterra was still there.  I don't see that Fixed Week owners are getting anything out of the fee increases, especially when most of that money is not going to reserves or capital funding, but rather "management fees"...


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 24, 2010)

tidefan said:


> Doug, Royal Palm's upgrades were done when Sunterra was still there.  I don't see that Fixed Week owners are getting anything out of the fee increases, especially when most of that money is not going to reserves or capital funding, but rather "management fees"...



You have me at a position where I can't argue with you. I don't know the situation at your resort. All I can really go by is what I see at my own resort and what I see/read about other resorts. So in your case, I'll have to take you at your word.


----------



## tidefan (Feb 24, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> You have me at a position where I can't argue with you. I don't know the situation at your resort. All I can really go by is what I see at my own resort and what I see/read about other resorts. So in your case, I'll have to take you at your word.



Doug,

I think that it just depends on resort.  For those that came in through Vegas or Hawaii (or even perhaps an AZ property) it seems that the Club program could work quite well.  However, for those owners in the Caribbean that bought fixed weeks and whose resorts weren't assigned as many points by DRI (effectively reducing the desire for many of the owners to join the program), we really aren't seeing the bang for the buck on these huge MF increases.

Again, I don't think for a minute that there aren't advantages to certain owners in the DRI system, but in any system, it seems as though there are some that it works out better for, and some that it doesn't.  So for some, the system works, and for others, it really doesn't.  We don't trade out, but if we ever decide to, I'll just use RCI and get what I can...

If DRI comes around to charging what it costs to run the resort and gets rid of the high "management fees", then I may come around.  I'm still willing to give DRI a chance, but they will have to show that they are not just out to charge extra for having them as the resort management company...


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 25, 2010)

tidefan said:


> Doug,
> 
> I think that it just depends on resort.  For those that came in through Vegas or Hawaii (or even perhaps an AZ property) it seems that the Club program could work quite well.  However, for those owners in the Caribbean that bought fixed weeks and whose resorts weren't assigned as many points by DRI (effectively reducing the desire for many of the owners to join the program), we really aren't seeing the bang for the buck on these huge MF increases.
> 
> ...



The bang for the buck shouldn't have anything to do with THE Club. It should have to do with the quality of the resort. If my MF's went up over 20% in two years and there was no visable difference in quality, I'd be upset as well. It would really depend on where the money was going. If it's going into the resort in the form of improvements and or higher collection of cash reserves for future mainenance and renovations, I don't see much of a complaint. If it's strictly going for higher management fee's and I didn't feel the service warrented such increases, then I'd be at odds with the HOA.

I can certainly understand where the ratio of points to MF's could be an issue in whether someone wanted to be a member of THE Club or not. That could be a point where one of the trusts might be more attractive. The trusts have a cost per point so, fewer points = lower MF's. Of course you give up your deed and, as I understand it, your voting rights. The trust manager votes for the trust owners. IMHO, that means DRI votes for the trust owners.


----------

